# Meow from Helen & Tiggy!



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi! My name is Helen, I'm 19 & live in Kent, England.

My current feline friend is Tiggy, a beautiful 5 year old (approx) Tortie & White shorthair female, we've had her since late February and got her from a rescue centre.

Our old cat (Penny, aged 18 when we last saw her) went missing 7 years ago, we believe a fox got her as she was old & frail, she is still much missed  Tiggy is the first cat we have had since & its great to have a cat again, I've really missed it!

Pics of Tiggy being adorable (a common occurence!):


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! I can't see your pictures


----------



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

I apologise...my current gallery at the goldfish forum I'm with is unavailable as the site is offline for maintenance. im using a substitute gallery & its just not working, hoping 2 have fixed pics by the end of the weekend.

The first pic works for me (really bad quality for some reason) but the others dont :x

EDIT: problem solved! ENJOY!!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Helen and welcome!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Helen! It's great to have you here.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Helen! I still can't see the pics yet....:lol:

*Edit*--She is very beautiful!


----------



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

*sigh* I broke the pics again! lol, theyre fixed now, hopefully on a permanent basis :?


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

wow, what a cool looking cat. 8) 

welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She looks beautiful and thoroughly spoiled! (as she should be!  )


----------



## TiggysMum (Apr 22, 2004)

lol! The pics look strange because I took them with my mobile phone on 'high' mode, I should really have used 'photo' mode in hindsight :roll:


----------

